

The Golden Rules of JSON - A collaborative set of rules for JSON API developers - brad-curran
https://github.com/bradley-curran/goldenrulesofjson

======
brad-curran
Right now there are only three rules, all of which I've run into in the past
two weeks.

I hope that this becomes a go to guide for people developing JSON APIs so they
know how to implement it correctly, or more importantly, how not to implement
it.

------
saidulu401
good one

